# Hybrid Fry... To flush or not to flush?



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

This is my first African Cichlid tank and itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a 75G that I have had it up and running for about 3 years now. I was going for mainly a show tank with one of each species to lower aggression and mainly males (obviously I know not all males now). About 6 months ago I switched my dÃƒÂ©cor from gavel, fake plants, and fake decorations to sand, live plants, and rocks and my male Pseudotropheus Acie and, I know now, female Moorii Blue Dolphin started breeding off and on but nothing came of it. Then about 3-4 weeks ago I noticed some fry in the tank and about 4-5 of those have survived thus far hiding in small caves and cracks in the rockwork. I hoped this was a onetime deal but last night I noticed a whole new batch of fry, so this is beginning to look like a pattern here.

Anyway I have no desire to sell them since they are hybrids so I wanted to see what peopleÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s opinions where here. Should I catch and flush them as fry, let nature run its course, get rid of one of the parent fish, or reduce feeding frequency until they are all gobbled up? I think they would look interesting as adult fish, but from my research on hybrids that is not usually the case.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Firstly, get yourself a few synodontis multipunctatus. I've got 6 in my 125 and they're very active. They will handle the unwanted fry problem in the future.

As for the hybrid fry in your tank now, it is really up to you. If you like them and have room in your tanks, then keep them for your own enjoyment. Just don't every let them leave your tanks. :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Please do not flush your unwanted fish down the toilet. It's irresponsible fish-keeping. If need-be euthanize them humanely with clove oil.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I would just leave them in the tank. Probably only 1 or 2 will survive anyways. Just take note of which ones they are and don't give any away. No problem with enjoying hybrids in your own home.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I had read something a while back about how clove oil isn't actually as humane as we think. Can't seem to find it, but what I do find is that if you use oil followed by vodka, make sure to fully anesthetize the fish with the oil first. Then use vodka.

May as well keep them. You're not a bad person for raising hybirds


----------



## bearwithfish (Dec 20, 2010)

personally i have no issue with hybrids and if you are getting rid of them to others just make them aware and let them decide... as for euthenizing them research shows that the kindest way to do it is to put them in a bag with water and place it in the freezer... they slow way down and start to hibernate then eventually freeze and its over.. next day remove and put them with the trash or your choice of removal.....


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

If I have to, I just smash them with a rock. It's over in a flash. Only for suffering fish though.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> as for euthenizing them research shows that the kindest way to do it is to put them in a bag with water and place it in the freezer


Not recommended by the American Veterinary Medical Association. I believe currently, the most humane way is clove oil followed by vodka.
In depth writeup here.


----------



## bearwithfish (Dec 20, 2010)

interesting read.... this goes against the article i read (and of course i can not find now..urrrggg) however it makes total logical sense in light of this article... thank you for the information i hope the OP has found the answer they were looking for.....


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions I was planning to just keep them for the time being and I guess worry about it if more than a few of them survive past the inch mark. The problem with my setup is I have flatter rocks so there are tons of tiny long narrow gaps between the rocks that they are all hiding in now and non of the other fish can get to. In less you look really hard you cant see them until I start feeding then they all come out of hiding.

Rhinox -


> Firstly, get yourself a few synodontis multipunctatus. I've got 6 in my 125 and they're very active. They will handle the unwanted fry problem in the future.


Yeah I have one of these already, maybe I will look into getting another one, mine is still pretty small and hides all the time.

As far as euthenizing I have heard may ways of doing it including the clove oil and bag in the freezer. Usually the other members of my tank do the euhthenizing for me before I get around to it.


----------

